# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Έλλη [Μινώταυρος - Elli, Minotauros, Alexandria, Adalet, Anadolu, Gipsy Queen]

## Nicholas Peppas

An announcement about the *Minotauros* from February 28, 1916, appeared in the Thessalonikian _Makedonia_ and talks about a route from Thessaloniki to Athens via Chalkis

19160228 Minotauros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αυτο το *Ελλη* ποιο ειναι;

19251026 Elli Anna Makedonika Nea.jpg

_Μακεδονικα Νεα_  26 Οκτωβριου 1925.

----------


## Ellinis

To πλοίο του θέματος ήταν ένα παμπάλαιο ατμόπλοιο, από τα παλαιότερα που ταξίδεψαν στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1856 στα ναυπηγεία M. Pearse & Co.στο Stockton της Αγγλίας, ήταν δηλαδή συνομίληκο με τα πρώτα ατμόπλοια της "Ελληνικής Ατμοπλοΐας” το ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΝ και το ΥΔΡΑ. 
Το αρχικό του όνομα ήταν GIPSY QUEEN και ανήκε στη West Hartlepool & Hamburg S.P. Co., είχε χωρητικότητα 795 κοχ, μήκος 61,5 μέτρα και πλάτος 4,8 μέτρα. 

Κατόπιν άλλαξε πολλούς ιδιοκτήτες αλλά κράτησε το ίδιο όνομα για 50 χρόνια. Το 1906 μετονομάστηκε σε ANADOLU όταν πουλήθηκε σε Άγγλο που είχε την έδρα του στην Κωνσταντινούπολη. Το 1909 αναφέρεται η πώληση του στον επίσης κάτοικο Κωνσταντινούπολης Μ.Νικολάου και η μετονομασία του σε ADALET.

Ύψωσε την ελληνική σημαία το 1912 όταν το αγόρασε ο Κ.Σιγάλας και το μετονόμασε ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕΙΑ. Το πλοίο πέρασε το 1914 στο Μ.Π.Σαμοθράκη που είχε και άλλα ακτοπλοϊκά.
Το ίδιο έτος πέρασε στον Παύλο Δαμουλάκη και μετονομάστηκε ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ. Ήταν ένα από τρία πλοία του Π.Δαμουλάκη που πήρε αυτό το όνομα. Το 1916 το πλοίο μετονομάσθηκε ΈΛΛΗ και πλέον ανήκε στον Δ.Ανδρεάδη & Σια. 
Το 1924 θα περάσει στον Στέφανο Έλληνα γνωστό και με το παρατσούκλι Φρυδάς. Ο ίδιος είχε και τα επιβατηγά ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ και ΑΓ.ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ.

Ένα απόκομμα δρομολογίων από εκείνη την εποχή:
elli 24.jpg

Και μια είδηση από τις 17/11/26 όταν το πλοίο προσάραξε προερχόμενο από τη Μαύρη Θάλασσα όπου πιθανότατα είχε φορτώσει κάρβουνο.
elli 26.jpg

Παρά του ότι το πλοίο είχε πιάσει τα 72 χρόνια, το 1928 το πλοίο πουλήθηκε σε Αιγύπτιους και μετονομάστηκε LΟUTFI. Τελικά διαλύθηκε το 1935 στη Γένοβα σε ηλικία 79 ετών!

Aς πάρουμε και μια γεύση για το πως έμοιαζε το σκάφος από ένα σχέδιο του στο οποίο πρόσθεσα λίγο χρώμα.

Image1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ...............
> Το ίδιο έτος πέρασε στον Παύλο Δαμουλάκη και μετονομάστηκε ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ. Ήταν ένα από τρία πλοία του Π.Δαμουλάκη που πήρε αυτό το όνομα. Το 1916 το πλοίο μετονομάσθηκε ΈΛΛΗ και πλέον ανήκε στον Δ.Ανδρεάδη & Σια. 
> Το 1924 θα περάσει στον Στέφανο Έλληνα γνωστό και με το παρατσούκλι Φρυδάς. Ο ίδιος είχε και τα επιβατηγά ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ και ΑΓ.ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ.
> 
> Ένα απόκομμα δρομολογίων από εκείνη την εποχή:
> elli 24.jpg
> 
> ..........



Πολυ ενδιαφερον. Μπραβο για τα σπανια στοιχεια.

Και εδω ακομη μερικα δρομολογια γι ανα δουμε που πηγαινε το πλοιο.

1 Οκτωβριου 1924 στον _Ελευθερο Τυπο_
19241001 Aegeaon Elli Eleu0er Typos.jpg

18 Ιουλιου 1925 στα _Μακεδονικα Νεα_
19250718 Esperos Elli Makedonika Nea.jpg

30 Αυγουστου 1925 στα _Μακεδονικα Νεα_
19250830 Aegeaon Elli Makedonika Nea.jpg

28 Οκτωβριου 1925 στα _Μακεδονικα Νεα_
19251026 Elli Anna Makedonika Nea.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

H καταχώρηση των Lloyd's του 1930 για το πλοίο.
Βλέπουμε οτι δεν αναφέρονται τα ονόματα ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕΙΑ και ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ, δηλαδή οι Άγγλοι είχαν χάσει τις αλλαγές ονόματος και ιδιοκτησίας για το διάστημα 1912-16.

loutfi1.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η καταχώρηση στο Lloyd's Register είναι του 1935 τη χρονια που διαλύθηκε όπως φάινεται ακαι από το broken up (διαλύθηκε) στην καταχώρηση. Οπότε ειναι η τελευταία φορά που καταχωρήθηκε στον Lloyd's Register of Shipping.

Ας δούμε και την πρώτη καταχώρηση στον Lloyd's Register of Shipping το 1856.
books.jpgΠηγή

Βλέπουμε από τις χωρητικότητες ότι στα χρόνια που πέρασαν άλλαξε το σύστημα καταμέτρησης ή έιχε μεγάλες μετασκευές. Έτσι το 1856 είχε ολική χωρητικότητα 548 κόρους και καθαρή χωρητικότητα 373 κόρους (αν δειτε στις υπόλοιπες καταγραφές στα ιστιοφόρα δεν υπολόγιζαν καθαρή χωρητικότητα αφού δεν είχαν χώρους μηχανών και καυσίμων για να αφαιρεθούν) ενώ το 1935 είχε ολική χωρητικότητα 703 κόρους και καθαρή χωρητικότητα 417 κόρους. Επίσης από την τελευταία καταγραφή στον Lloyd's Register στο μήνυμα του Ellinis, βλέπουμε ότι είχε μήκος 63,1 μέτρα (207,1 πόδια), πλάτος 8 μέτρα (23,6 πόδια) και βάθος 4,8 μέτρα (15,7 πόδια). Ενώ το κινούσε μια δικύλινδρη κομπάουντ παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στον Πειραιά του 1926 όταν ονομαζόταν ΈΛΛΗ

Elli aka Minotauros_1926.jpg
πηγή: _Brockport Normal School Collection_

----------

